# E32 88' 735i Brake Problem



## lilcallaway (Sep 22, 2005)

_Hello
My 735 is having brake problems. A front caliper went out. I bled it, but couldn't get it to bleed like I wanted. I know it can take a lot, but I've never had that problem. Anywho, I noticed days later that my POWER STEERING FLUID was low. When I went to bleed the brakes again, it seems that when I pump the brakes, the fluid from the power steering resovoir tried to come out. Is the problem related somehow? This has to be an easy fix, so I wanted to find the problem before I have to take it to the shop._


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you seeing drips on the ground that is the color of ATF? You may be having two problems, one with the Power Steering and the other with the brakes. 

Can you be more specific on the issues with the bleeding the brakes? Brake fluid is usually clear. I'm not too familiar with BMW's yet, but can't picture how the power steering would be connected to the braking system.


----------



## lilcallaway (Sep 22, 2005)

_
Thanx for replying Mark...
On my 735, there's the brake booster and the master cylinder. However the master cylinder is basically made up of two parts-1) being a normal cylinder and the 2) being the closest to the booster has a line going from it to the power steering resovoir. I hope I'm describing that correctly.
The fluid is dirty so it's possible it just needs a good flushing.
_


----------

